
Anti-China feeling masks the west's own Covid-19 failures - justicezyx
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2020/aug/03/covid-19-cold-war-china-western-governments-international-peace
======
justicezyx
""" But the scale of the anti-China reaction is disproportionate to the
reality of the courageous contributions made by Chinese scientists to our
global understanding of this pandemic. """

------
bediger4000
The headline is certainly true, and that's the point of fanning that
particular xenophobic flame. If it whips up enough anti-China crapaganda, it's
possible that the Trump administration won't be blamed for it's
failed/nonexistent/politically-motivated Covid-19 response. It's also true
that China apparently bungled it's own Covid-19 response.

------
president
> But these questions and challenges must be pursued through a commitment to
> strengthened cooperation, not hostile threats. A pandemic is a moment for
> conciliation, respect, and honesty between friends.

For decades, the West has helped build up China and was very friendly and
conciliatory towards China. And what do we get as a result of that? As the
author stated himself:

> China has come under increasing international scrutiny and criticism – for
> its “wolf-warrior diplomacy”, the imprisonment and repression of the Uighur
> people in Xinjiang, denial of freedoms to Tibetans, belligerence towards
> Taiwan, the potential dangers of allowing Huawei to be part of western 5G
> technologies, its claims to the South China Sea, and the imposition of a
> draconian national security law in Hong Kong that has seemingly extinguished
> the pro-democracy movement.

You'd have to be VERY naieve to think playing "nice" is the way forward in
2020.

EDIT: Like clockwork, downvoted within the first few minutes of posting
because my comment was critical of China. HN, please rethink the voting
system. We cannot have healthy discourse if certain viewpoints can be buried
so easily.

~~~
verdverm
It could be your username too :×

~~~
president
You could be right but that would be a very sad reason, especially because I
created my account in 2010 and my username has nothing to do with POTUS.

